# Ulead Video Studio 10 Audio Problem



## rickattfield (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi,

My problem occurs when importing an audio file into VS10. I select the Audio from the drop down menu, then press load audio, I select the file and press 'Preview' I receive the following error message:

"Unable to play file

Cannot play the audio stream: No hardware is
available, or the hardware is not responding"

The file will still import if I press 'open' and the file will still play if I select it, however if I load it into the timeline, it will not play in project mode.

The original audio file is of MP3 format
I have tried converting it to WAV - No success
I have installed K-Lite Codec Pack (latest version) - No success
I am using onboard sound hardware (IP35 Pro Motherboard)
I have installed the VS10 VistaPatch 5in1 from the Ulead website - No success

Anyone have any ideas??


----------

